# Ich sag mal Hallo....



## Jogibär (6. Dez. 2007)

Hallo, 

Will mich mal kurz vorstellen.

Ich heiss Jürgen, 28 Jahre  und komm aus m Schwarzwald. 

Dies ist mein Teich wie er jetzt noch aussieht, den ich Plane ihn zu vergrössern. Im Frühjahr 2008








Ich will nach rechts tiefer gehen bis ca. 2m tiefe. Also da wo man die Trittsteine sieht soll eine Brücke rüber laufen. Nun bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich hier die EPDM Folie kleben soll ( unter der Brücke ) Durchschwimmbarer Durchgang für die Koi .

Oder besser komplett neue Folie nehmen. kommt mich halt teurer und ist mehr aufwand. als nur die hälfte Wasser ablassen und Durchgang verkleben. 

Viele kennen sicher meinen Teich schon...


----------



## Eugen (6. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Ich sag mal Hallo....*

Hi Jogi,

na dann mal willkommen bei uns.  

Und ja, den teich kenn ich.   

aus dem "dessen Namen ich nicht mehr in den Mund nehm" Forum


----------



## Dr.J (6. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Ich sag mal Hallo....*

Hallo Jürgen,

sehr schöner Teich.  Aber wie hast du es geschafft am Hang zu bauen, ohne dass dir das Wasser davonläuft?  Und noch dazu so steil.


----------



## Jogibär (6. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Ich sag mal Hallo....*

Hi Eugen,
das ist richtig das der Teich in nem anderen Forum auftaucht

Hi Jürgen.

Ich hab noch nix vom Hang erwähnt, aber dem nach kennst du meinen Teich auch schon.

Der Teich ist vor der Terasse, und da sind noch paar Meter platz bevor es Runter geht.
Da wurde damals das Haus angefüllt nach m Bau.

Ich denke wenn ich nicht zu weit nach aussen gehe trägt sich das schon...

Ps:

Hab viel gelesen und auch" Suche " feld besucht:

Aber wenn jemand schon mal EPDM geklebt hat auf ca 2-3 m der Könnte mir tipps geben. Mit Nahtband z.B.

Ich bin am zweifeln ob ich das Dicht bekomme.


----------



## Dr.J (6. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Ich sag mal Hallo....*

@Jürgen



> Ich hab noch nix vom Hang erwähnt, aber dem nach kennst du meinen Teich auch schon.



Ich meinte nur, weil es auf dem Foto von der Perspektive her so aussieht.  Du solltest vielleicht das Foto um 90° drehen.


----------



## Jogibär (6. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Ich sag mal Hallo....*

Ok,

da hab ich vom Dach fotografiert und extrem hergeholt.

Ist aber gut geworden find ich 

Hier noch mal aus der Nähe:






Und hier soll erweitert werden:






Dieses Bild ist vom Oktober, man sieht es wird langsam alles gelb und trocken....


----------



## Chrisinger (6. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Ich sag mal Hallo....*

Hallo Jürgen,

auch von mir ein Herzliches :willkommen

Wünsche die ne schöne zeit bei uns............

Noch viel spass beim posten und lesen ......


LG Chris


----------



## w54wolle (6. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Ich sag mal Hallo....*

Hallo Jürgen !  
Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen in unserem Forum.  
Deinen Teich finde ich sehr schön  und das mit dem Umbau (Vergrößerung)steht bei mir auch im Frühjahr 2008 an.   Also dann alles gute mit dem Teich und schaun wir mal, was im Frühjahr passiert


----------



## Dodi (6. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Ich sag mal Hallo....*

Hallo Jürgen!

Auch von mir :willkommen bei den Teich-:crazy !

Dein Teich gibt ein sehr harmonisches Bild ab. Gefällt mir gut, mit den Pflanzsteinen am Rand.

Tja, mit dem Anflicken an die alte Folie, das ist so 'ne Sache... - Wie lange liegt denn die Folie schon? - Ich denke, das wird auch ein Kriterium für Neukauf oder "Flickwerk" sein.  

Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß bei Deiner Teicherweiterung und hier bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!


----------



## ouzo (6. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Ich sag mal Hallo....*

Hallo Jürgen,
auch von mir herzlich willkommen. 
Da wir im nächsten Jahr auch größere Umbaumaßnahmen ergreifen werden, standen wir vor der gleichen Frage. Unsere Folie liegt aber schon 12 Jahre und daher war es für die Fachleute keine Frage .......alles *muss* bei uns raus und neu verlegt werden:evil


----------



## Annett (6. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Ich sag mal Hallo....*

Hallo Jürgen,

auch von mir: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum!  

Hast Du das hier schon gelesen?
Wir haben bisher nur PVC-Folie geklebt - bei einer Klebenahtlänge von 8m war das auch nicht ganz ohne.

Die alte Folie könnte sich unterschiedlich gedehnt haben, sodass entsprechend mehr Falten entstehen. Wieviel mehr kostet es Dich denn, wenn Du die Folie komplett neu nimmst?
Kleber, Tape usw. gibt es auch nicht geschenkt. Zusätzlich bleibt das Risiko, dass es nicht richtig hält und Du nochmal neue Folie kaufen müßtest. 
Rainer (rainthanner) kann von solch einer Aktion noch ne nette Geschichte beisteuern.


----------



## Jogibär (6. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Ich sag mal Hallo....*

Hi Annett.


Erstmal Danke an alle zur Begrüssung!!!

Die Folie ist erst 10 Monate alt, (EPDM).

Wenn  ich neue Folie nehm komme ich auf die doppelten kosten.
Das wären dann so ca. 750-800 euro für neue EPDM Folie inkl. 500 er Vlies.

Der durchgang wo die Koi durchschwimmen sollten wäre so ca. 1m breit und unter einer Brücke.

Wenn ich den Durchgang ca. 50 cm tief mache unter der Brücke wäre ich dann bei einer Klebenaht von 2m + Rand sind es dann evtl 3m Klebenaht.

Ich lasse mich Natürlich eines besseren belehren, darum Frage ich ja.

Bin einfach total unsicher und ahnungslos was die bessere Lösung ist


----------



## katja (7. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Ich sag mal Hallo....*

hallo jürgen!

auch von mir noch ein :willkommen  in diesem schönen forum!


prima, dass wir mal wieder verstärkung aus b-w bekommen!   


halte uns mit infos und fotos von deinem umbau auf dem laufenden, ja?

wir sehen gerne andere schwitzen


----------



## Jogibär (12. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Ich sag mal Hallo....*

Hi,

ich hab mir alles anderst überlegt,

Ich bau alles noch mal Neu ! und vor allem am Stück!


----------



## Jogibär (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ich sag mal Hallo....*

Hi,

da ich gesagt hab ich bau neu,

hier das Ergebnis....


----------



## Jogibär (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ich sag mal Hallo....*

Hi,

hier Bilder vom Teich-...


----------



## axel (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ich sag mal Hallo....*

Hallo Jürgen !

Das ist aber toll geworden  Schöne Teichanlage 
Da warste aber ganz schön fleißig 2008 .
Die roten Steinquader gefallen mir auch gut .
Scheint wirklich ne runde Sache geworden zu sein , auch was ich so zur Filtertechnik lese .
Alles gut überstanden den Winter ?

Lg
axel


----------



## Jogibär (25. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Ich sag mal Hallo....*

Hi Danke Axel,

ja bis jetzt hat  alles gut den Winter überstanden. Ich denke das schlimmste haben wir hinter uns..... -17 Grad 
jetzt kanns aber ruhig langsam wärmer werden...


----------

